# Success!



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

What a beauty.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Portamento said:


> What a beauty.


How long a work is it?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> How long a work is it?


Perhaps.....39:51


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Dan Ante said:


> Perhaps.....39:51


His Piano Quintet is about an hour long.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> His Piano Quintet is about an hour long.


Long doesn't exactly correlate to 'masterpiece' (although I _would_ describe the Piano Quintet as such!). Schmitt's lone String Quartet is much less known than the prior and has only recently made its way to CD, thus my excitement in sharing a new score-video dedicated to the work.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Portamento said:


> Long doesn't exactly correlate to 'masterpiece' (although I _would_ describe the Piano Quintet as such!). Schmitt's lone String Quartet is much less known than the prior and has only recently made its way to CD, thus my excitement in sharing a new score-video dedicated to the work.


I agree. Interesting is the fact that Brahms Piano quartet is longer than any of his Symphonies.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> His Piano Quintet is about an hour long.


I fail to grasp what on earth that has to do with it?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> I fail to grasp what on earth that has to do with it?


Some folks prefer their works on the short side. Anyways, a piano quintet an hour long is unusual.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Some folks prefer their works on the short side. Anyways, a piano quintet an hour long is unusual.


And what has that to do with his quartet??


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Dan Ante said:


> I fail to grasp what on earth that has to do with it?


Just trying to make the point that length is no measure in judging the quality of a work of music.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> Just trying to make the point that length is no measure in judging the quality of a work of music.


Quartetfore, not wishing to drag this out but in post #2 you asked "how long a work is it" I told you it was 39:51 if you had watched just a small part of the video (as I did) you would have known this, That is why I see no connection in you other posts.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> And what has that to do with his quartet??


Nothing at all. There's more to this thread than a quartet. Maybe I'll listen to both chamber works - should take about 100 minutes if you guys are spot-on.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Nothing at all. There's more to this thread than a quartet. Maybe I'll listen to both chamber works - should take about 100 minutes if you guys are spot-on.


The best 100 minutes of your life.


----------

